# How to cold smoke in a 40" Masterbuilt smoker?



## jakester (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi!

I am a newbie in the smoking scheme. I recently got myself a 40" Masterbuilt and smoked some ribs but now i am really looking to cold smoke some salmon (nova scotia, lox style). My question is what do i need to do to make my Masterbuilt a cold smoker? Today i am ordering a *A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER *and do i need to get a MES Cold smoker attachment or will the mail box mod work for cold smoking salmon? Do i need a heating source to cold smoke salmon or will the A-Maze-N pellet smoker in the mailbox be good enough? any tips, advice will be greatly appreciated.

Jake


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2016)

The Amazen with the mailbox mod is perfect for cold smoking.

Al


----------



## jakester (Aug 1, 2016)

I know with the mail box mod some people have a long attachment pipe and some are very short, what length should I go for?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2016)

1 section of dryer hose is what most use.

Al


----------



## cmayna (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's how my MES40  is set up for mainly hot smoking.  I could easily cold smoke with it as is or if I was really concerned, I could simply add a longer horizontal section to help reduce some of the heat from the pellets before it enters the chamber.  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakester (Aug 1, 2016)

That looks great! What size pipeing did you use?


----------

